# Shkenca > Filozofi-psikologji-sociologji >  Cfare mendimi keni per vetvrasjen ?!

## Ingenuous

Cfare eshte vetvrasja ??
Pse njeriu kur ben vetvrasje perflitet nga njerezit e tjere si deshtak ??

Mirulexofshim.

----------


## Sokoli

Ke vene 2 pyetje aty e po me duken shume.
Nise me pyetjen e dyte me mire se del e tepron.

Pyetja jote " Pse njeriu kur ben vetvrasje perflitet nga njerezit e tjere si deshtak" permban ne vetvete nje deklarate shume te fuqishme e cila eshte: " Kur njeriu vret veten ai quhet deshtak".
Pa me thuaj ku bazohesh per te arrire ne nje perfundim te tille.

----------


## Leila

Le ta vrasi veten. Ne s'mund te kontrollojme lindjen tone, pse jo vrasjen?

Nejse, gjithnje gati per te gjykuar tjetrin jane te gjithe. Jane ndiere ndo nje here gati per te vrare veten dhe s'u ka pelqyer ideja, keshtu qe i thone atij qe vret veten "deshtak". Po e thane kete, i japin vetes se tyre nje arsye qe te MOS e vrasin veten.

E tani, ne fund, te gjithe e kane adoptuar kete mendim (gjeneralisht, po them).

----------


## DeuS

Vetevrasja eshte veprimi dhe dobesia me e madhe e njeriut. Se vej ne dyshim qe njeriu nganjehere ndodhet ne pozicion te tille por kjo eshte e bukura se populli thote qe mendja vetem 2sekonda te duhet ne jete dhe tjetra eshte qe s,duhet ta cosh veten ne ate pike sa te vrasesh veten...dhe nese presioni i njerezve perreth teje te shtyn te besh nje gje te tille ose zhgenjimi i jetes tende eshte aq i forte qe te con te mendosh qe jeta per ty s,ka me vlere mendo vetem faktin qe jeten ta fali Zoti dhe vetem ai ta merr....

----------


## Leila

Octapodi, po ata qe s'besojne ne Zot?

----------


## {Princi}

Po sbesove ne zot..e ke kryer vetvrasnej me koh po akoma se di   :ngerdheshje: ...
vetvrasja eshte krim kush e ben eshte kriminel...

----------


## Leila

Princi, jo te gjithe besojne si ti, dhe mbaje mend qe besimi ne Zot eshte vetem aq... BESIM! Jo fakt.

Per shembull: Njerezit qe jane color-blind (nuk shohin ngjyrat qe jane) BESOJNE se shohin ngjyren blu, kur ne fakt ngjyra qe shohin eshte e kuqe.

----------


## ChuChu

> _Postuar më parë nga Ingenuous_ 
> *Pse njeriu kur ben vetvrasje perflitet nga njerezit e tjere si deshtak ??
> 
> *


vec madheshtia e dashurise dhe vdekjes mund te prishin monotonine e jetes. a do quaje deshtake ernest hemingway, sylvia plath, virginia wolf, yukio mishima apo anne sexton? te gjithe keta i kane dhene fund jetes nepermjet vetevrasjes. heronjte i kerkojne vete tragjedite e tyre, dobesia e tyre qendron ne te qenurit heroike.

----------


## DeuS

> _Postuar më parë nga Leila_ 
> *Octapodi, po ata qe s'besojne ne Zot?*


Ata qe s,besojne ne Zot s,besojne asgjekundi moj lal jane fllucka sapuni dhe ato nese vrasin veten mire e bejne se kur te shkojne atje siper kuptojne cfare gabimi kane bere qe s,jetuan ate qe i fali Zoti...

----------


## DeuS

> _Postuar më parë nga Leila_ 
> *Princi, jo te gjithe besojne si ti, dhe mbaje mend qe besimi ne Zot eshte vetem aq... BESIM! Jo fakt.
> 
> Per shembull: Njerezit qe jane color-blind (nuk shohin ngjyrat qe jane) BESOJNE se shohin ngjyren blu, kur ne fakt ngjyra qe shohin eshte e kuqe.*


Leila me mire te besosh diku sesa askund....
Skepticizmi yt nje dite jam i sigurte qe do venitet nje dite dhe do mendosh qe ke qene gabim....Nese nje femije pa prind eshte jetim po nje njeri pa Zot c,eshte  ?

----------


## Leila

Dominuan njerezit qe jane kundra vete-vrasjes. C'fare do argumentim te kem, s'do bej ndryshim. Ashtu eshte Demokracia: shumica fiton. Por... shumica ne kete planet s'jane me te zgjuar, dihet... si punon demokracia atehere?

Sa per *gabimin* qe bejne kur marrin jeten e tyre... ajo eshte problemi i tyre.
Pastaj, pse te jetoje dikush ne dhimbje (qe shume here jeni JU shkaktare)? Jeta vertet ka dhimbjet e veta... por, jo te gjithe kane forcen mendore qe ta vazhdojne/perballojne.

Nuk them qe po ju la i dashuri apo po nuk moret noten e mire ne nje klase te vrisni veten. Ato jane budallelleqe. Por shume here, ju i shkaktoni te tjereve dhimbje me menyren si i trajtoni, dhe moskokecaresine qe u tregoni. Mund te thoni qe "Pse? Duhet te shohim se mos ka dhimbje tjetri? Pak i kemi problemet tona ne? Secili ben te veten." Por ashtu eshte, secili ben te veten. Mos i gjykoni ne qofte se jeni ju ata qe jeni shkaktare te vetevrasjes se tyre.

Njerezit qe vrasin veten s'kane shoke, trajtohen keq per faktin qe jane handikapate, do vdesin nje vdekje te ngadalte & dhimbshme nga nje semundje te pasherueshme, ose e dine me siguri qe s'duan te jetojne jeten qe kane perpara. S'munden, s'duan... ku eshte diferenca? Secila te ben te mjere (miserable). Natyrisht, ka perjashtime te rregullave, jo te gjithe qe vrasin veten jane keshtu sic thashe me siper, por me e shumta eshte.

----------


## armandovranari

Jeta ka veshtiresi, por veshteriste me te medha shtrihen brenda njeriut. Kam idene se shume nga ata  qe kryjene vetevrasje njesoj do vepronin edhe sikur jeta te kish qene shume me e mire me ta. Po te kerkosh shkaqe per vetetvrasje gjen plot, por ama gjen shume fare per te mos bere vetevrasje,  keshtu qe duket se njerez qe e bjene kete vetem shkak duan.
Tek njerez te larte si psh udheheqes shpirteror vuajtja, problemet e jetes se perditshme vetem sa i forcojne. 
Megjithate tek vetevrasja shpesh ka dicka fisnike qe na prek. eshte ndejshmeria e larte njerzve te tille. Psh nje nene qe pas vdekjes te djalit te saj te vetem i duket jeta e pakuptime dhe jeton ne vuajtje, ose rastet e dashurive qe nuk realizohen etj.
Ka dhe vetevrasje te tilla qe jane thjesht Deshtime, nga njerez Deshtak. Psh NICE.
Nicja beri vetevrasje. E gjithe jeta e tij ishte nje deshtim i plote, ai nuk krijoi dot familje, nuk ishte i afte te mbante miqesi stabel, etj, dhe nga fundi i jetes u cmend, u dergonte te njohurve letra idiote ku thoshte se ishte Atnikrishti dhe  ne fund ja dha vetes.
Ndonjehere me duket se me Deshtake eshte te lejosh veten te Cmendesh sesa te besh vetevrasje. Nuk flas per rastet e handikapateve mendor, por per dorehqjen nga jeta me ane te Cmendjes, kjo eshte nje lloj vetevrasje shume me shpifur e deshtake sesa vetevrasja.

----------


## Leila

U pa puna, Armando! Do vras veten une se kam ca muaj qe kam halucinacione nga merzitja e stresi!  :buzeqeshje: 

Nejse, te kuptoj se nga vjen me opinionin tend. Pershendetje!

----------


## armandovranari

Mos e dhente zoti!!! 
Me shkoi vota dem me duket. :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Jonian

Te le shendene,o shok,o mik,qe thelle 
per mua pate ndjere dhembshuri! 
Nuk dua helm kjo vjershe te te sjelle 
kur po e shkruaj ne qetesi. 


Perse po ngre sot dore kunder vetes? 
Nuk di ne c'hon, i shpreses yll me ra. 
Kam mbetur n'udhekryq e shtegu i jetes 
s'kuptoj nga cila ane nis,or vella! 


Mistere te panumerta ne koke 
M'u mblodhen e s'po di se nga t'ja mbaj 
S'me mbetet vecse me te ftohten toke 
Morine e te fshehtave ta ndaj. 


Ti mos kerko t'i dish keto mistere 
Te lutem vec me duf,me shpirt,me zjarr 
Te me kujtosh per mire edhe atehere 
Kur te me kalbet kryqi...mbi varr!

----------


## Jonian

Per mendimin tim vetevrasja eshte "vegel" e njerezve te dobet, te cilet fokusohen vetem ne ato fatkeqesi qe u kane ndodhur dhe jo ne ato gezime qe mund te kene pasur ne jete. Ndoshta jam une shume optimist per jeten time, por ideja ime gjithmone ka qene: " Askush dhe asgje nuk vlen aq sa ti te marresh jeten tende per ta/to". Nuk quaj deshtak dike qe nuk ka bere asgje me jeten e vet sepse ai/ajo eshte thjesht moskokecares ose ne rastin me te mire dembel qe i pret gjerat gati. Deshtak ne kete rast eshte personi i cili nuk ka mundur te gjeje ekuilibrin e nevojshem ne vetvete qe do ta bente te vleresonte jeten dhe jo vdekjen para saj. Sic tha dhe nje shoqe me lart :shkelje syri:  Hemingway apo Wolf ( edhe Essenin meqe ra fjala) kane qene intelektuale te cilet kishin arritur dicka ne jeten e tyre, por per mendimin tim ata ishin deshtake ne sensin qe nuk munden te ndajne realitetin nga bota false dhe idealizmi i librave te tyre, dhe ne perplasjen mes botes reale dhe asaj te librit fitoi ajo e para. Do te doja t'i kisha njehere para vetes keta njerez e tu beja vetem nje pyetje: "Ja vrave veten. C'kuptove?", lol.

Statistike: Vendi me numrin e vetevrasjeve me te medha ne bote eshte Hungaria me rreth 1100 vetevrasje ne vit. Shume pesimiste keta hungarezet, si shpjegohet e?

----------


## Jonian

tani mu kujtua kjo poezi:

*LAMTUMIRE!*

Miku im i shtrenjte, lamtumire
ty ketu ne shpirt te kam, ta dish
fati po na ndan sot pa deshire
por diku do te shihemi serish

Lamtumire o mik, pa fjale e lot
vetullat t'i ngrysesh s'ke perse
vdekja s'eshte gje e re ne Bote
as te jetosh nuk eshte gje e re

Sergei Essenin
28 dhjetor 1925

*) Kjo poezi eshte shkruar nga Essenini diten kur eshte vetevrare. Poezia eshte gjetur e shkruar ne muret e shtepise se tij, e shkruar me gjakun qe i rridhte nga duart.

----------


## Sokoli

Po eshe e vertete!
Me sa kam lexuar e ka shkruar neper muret e dhomes se nje hoteli.
Po hajde e mbushu mendjen atyre qe thone e eliminoi fizikisht regjimi.

----------


## leci

Nuk mendoj qe vetevrasja mund te jete nje mjet per zgjidhjen e problemeve.Besoj se eshte thjesht nje mjet per tu shmangur jetes dhe veshtiresive me te cilat te ballafaqon.Nuk me pelqen ky koncept dhe njerezit qe ne nje fare menyre kerkojne qe ta justifikojn.

----------


## Leila

Shoh me shume njerez qe urrejne ketu, se sa perpiqen te kuptojne pse-ne apo te   tregoheshin me te dhimbshur.

----------

